# Motor ideas



## dpb73 (Apr 1, 2007)

I fried my motor so I need ideas picking a new one.what I have is a slash 4x4 with stock vxl esc and motor (well did).i run 3s 5000mah, love them. I don't have money for castle bl set up. What motor can I use , other than traxxas's motor.what knock off can I use, I don't know kv spec yet I understand turns(old school):


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

If your going to continue to run 3s, then you'll have to make sure the motor is 3s friendly, and only leaves a few choices for motors to be ran on 3s.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...ensored_Brushless_Motor_3750KV_550_size_.html

you can buy a castle sct system w/ the 3800kv motor for like $100. that would be your best bet. i know you said you didn't have enough $, but even a cheap motor will run you around $50, like in the link above. can usually find a velineon motor on the for sale boards fairly cheap also.


----------



## dpb73 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I'm going to try this motor any thoughts http://www.hobbyking.com/mobile/viewproduct.asp?idproduct=16019&type=&idparentcat=693


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

dpb73 said:


> I think I'm going to try this motor any thoughts http://www.hobbyking.com/mobile/viewproduct.asp?idproduct=16019&type=&idparentcat=693


To small for a 4x4. Would be fine for a 2wd. U need a 550 can or a 4 pole 540 can for 4x4. The vxl esc won't work with a 4 pole either.


----------



## dpb73 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help it wasn't this hard to pick a motor in the 80s. So earthier this motor http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...ensored_Brushless_Motor_3750KV_550_size_.html or the traxxas motor with a fan. What u think


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

dpb73 said:


> Thanks for the help it wasn't this hard to pick a motor in the 80s. So earthier this motor http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...ensored_Brushless_Motor_3750KV_550_size_.html or the traxxas motor with a fan. What u think


yep. or something like that motor. with the stock vxl esc, i wouldn't go lower than a 5.5 turn on a motor like this. i ran a 4.5 novak motor w/ mine and it burnt up two esc's. 5.5 or a 6.5 should be about right. either would be plenty of motor compared to the velineon motor.

i ran the traxxas motor for a whole season when the slash 4x4 came out. i only used a heat sink. temps were 145 degrees at most. not too bad. 

the big debate with using a fan is, if it dies, it kills the motor too. if your relying on the fan that is. that's why i just used th heat sink.


----------



## dpb73 (Apr 1, 2007)

How about one of these http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVYW&P=ML maybe not this kv they have a few to choose from.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

dpb73 said:


> How about one of these http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVYW&P=ML maybe not this kv they have a few to choose from.


It's a 4 pole motor. I don't think it will work with the vxl esc. It is a good motor though. I ran one for awhile.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

They have a new one in the May or June issue of RC Driver that they did a review on that seems great. Can't recall the name right now, but the whole system was less than $100.


----------

